# Would you send dog food to daycare?!??



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I recently aquired a part-time job at a daycare and I just find it hilarious and ridiculous that ppl send food with their dogs. 

First and foremost your dog will not starve without a midday meal. Second how do they have this midday meal when you are working and they don't go to daycare???

Finally it's bad for dogs to be super active on a full stomach. We don't even give them down time after eating, they just go back to play.

The only way I'd send food with my dog is if he was really underweight and I couldn't keep the weight on..


End rant. 

But what do you guys think?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I worked in a grooming salon and people would bring kibble or a big bag of treats to leave with their dog that was only being groomed. I never gave it to the dogs.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have never taken my dogs to daycare but it wouldn't occur to me to take food.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've had to do lunch the last 3 times I worked and I just have to laugh inside.

There is this one really skinny Vizsla that could definitely use an extra meal, but she just eats sooo fast I worry about her.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah people do that where I work also. Doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me either. Except maybe for a puppy who eats more than twice a day, but most of the time it's adult dogs who come in with lunch and treats. We have one dog who comes in with lunch because she's "always so hungry" meanwhile she's also rather chunky. I'm pretty sure she would survive the day without lunch, but we do it, since that is what the owner wants. You see all kinds working in a place like this!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think this is an issue if humanizing a dog. If you dropped your kid at day care they'd have a lunch.


Don't get me wrong, I can be a neurotic dog owner, I worry about him more than is normal or healthly. But I know he's a dog and I try to treat him as such


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

lauren43 said:


> I recently aquired a part-time job at a daycare and I just find it hilarious and ridiculous that ppl send food with their dogs.
> 
> First and foremost your dog will not starve without a midday meal. Second how do they have this midday meal when you are working and they don't go to daycare???
> 
> ...


I think this really comes down to what is the usual feeding pattern for the dog. If the dog usually has X number of meals per day and one of those times happens to fall during their stay with your "daycare", if you refuse to do it, then you are not fulfilling your obligation to your client. If Binky usually has a mid day snack and you don't give it to him, what is your excuse to the customer?

Frankly, it's not your call to make.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Honestly, I've seen the adverse affects of a dog playing with food in his tummy. I really don't think a mid-day meal is a good idea at a daycare center. Kibble just sits in the stomach quite a while. Not like with raw or humans where the food sits for approx and hour and digests. I'd rather have a happy dog than a dog with a tummy ache because he played on a full stomach.

So daycare, no.
Overnight, yes. 
Frankly, I'd NEVER ever send my dogs to boarding places. I have a trusted individual whom I know will do the correct things while I am away.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> I think this really comes down to what is the usual feeding pattern for the dog. If the dog usually has X number of meals per day and one of those times happens to fall during their stay with your "daycare", if you refuse to do it, then you are not fulfilling your obligation to your client. If Binky usually has a mid day snack and you don't give it to him, what is your excuse to the customer?
> 
> Frankly, it's not your call to make.



I agree it's up to the owner but I can have an opinion about it. With large dogs like the ridgeback, that are prone to bloat, I would think of it as not safe.

Also as I said in my initial post, if they work during the day and the dog does not go to daycare, how does said dog get their midday meal?

Btw I never said we didn't feed them, just that I thought it was odd.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I would maybe send treats, because I'm so super picky about what he gets, so I'd want him to have something just in case they wanted to give it to hime, but I wouldn't send a meal! Although I probably wouldn't send him to daycare either. Hard to say, since I work form home at the moment so I'm with him all the time. But definitely no meal, my boy has to work for all his food!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

the people that are sending the food for their dog's are their dog's being fed 3x's a day?


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> I think this really comes down to what is the usual feeding pattern for the dog. If the dog usually has X number of meals per day and one of those times happens to fall during their stay with your "daycare", if you refuse to do it, then you are not fulfilling your obligation to your client. If Binky usually has a mid day snack and you don't give it to him, what is your excuse to the customer?
> 
> Frankly, it's not your call to make.


Fulfilling the obligation to the client is about keeping their dog happy, healthy, and safe while they are in the care of the facility. Feeding a midday meal poses a big risk, since dogs eating and then playing afterward is a huge bloat risk. At the very least it can cause vomiting. 

So the "excuse" to the customer is "your dog could potentially die".


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

lauren43 said:


> I agree it's up to the owner but I can have an opinion about it. With large dogs like the ridgeback, that are prone to bloat, I would think of it as not safe.
> 
> Also as I said in my initial post, if they work during the day and the dog does not go to daycare, how does said dog get their midday meal?
> 
> Btw I never said we didn't feed them, just that I thought it was odd.





Savage Destiny said:


> Fulfilling the obligation to the client is about keeping their dog happy, healthy, and safe while they are in the care of the facility. Feeding a midday meal poses a big risk, since dogs eating and then playing afterward is a huge bloat risk. At the very least it can cause vomiting.
> 
> So the "excuse" to the customer is "your dog could potentially die".


Again, I would like to reiterate that if it is normal for the dog to be fed something during that time period, your are being derelict in your duties if you refuse to give it what the owner wants, simply because you don't agree with what they are doing. You say it yourself with "if they work during the day and the dog does not go to daycare, how does said dog get their midday meal"? You simply don't have enough information to be making any sort of comment about what/how much the dog eats or what their activity level is during the day.

As for "the "your dog could potentionally die" comment... way out of line. If someone who was taking care of my dog said that to me, I'd not only stop using their service but make sure that their boss found out WHY.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Again I would like to reiterate, I never said we refused to feed them said midday meal.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

SubMariner said:


> Again, I would like to reiterate that if it is normal for the dog to be fed something during that time period, your are being derelict in your duties if you refuse to give it what the owner wants, simply because you don't agree with what they are doing. You say it yourself with "if they work during the day and the dog does not go to daycare, how does said dog get their midday meal"? You simply don't have enough information to be making any sort of comment about what/how much the dog eats or what their activity level is during the day.
> 
> As for "the "your dog could potentionally die" comment... way out of line. If someone who was taking care of my dog said that to me, I'd not only stop using their service but make sure that their boss found out WHY.


So you'd rather give the dog their planned meal and RISK a dog getting sick and possibly upset under your care? How would you feel if that person got upset with you because you're supposed to ensure the safety and well being of their dog(s)?

No thanks, I'd rather inform them BEFORE hand that their dog would be as possible risk for upset if fed this meal during activity. If they still insist, then they'll sign a piece of paper that basically says they'd rather risk upset to their dog just to give them their planned meal and I will NOT be at fault for it.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

SuperPug said:


> So you'd rather give the dog their planned meal and RISK a dog getting sick and possibly upset under your care? How would you feel if that person got upset with you because you're supposed to ensure the safety and well being of their dog(s)?
> 
> No thanks, I'd rather inform them BEFORE hand that their dog would be as possible risk for upset if fed this meal during activity. If they still insist, then they'll sign a piece of paper that basically says they'd rather risk upset to their dog just to give them their planned meal and I will NOT be at fault for it.


You are missing the point so much it's incredible. YOU HAVE NO WAY OF KNOWING WHAT THE DOG'S DAILY ROUTINE IS OTHER THAN THE PERSON REQUESTED THAT THEY BE FED A SPECIFIC MEAL AT A CERTAIN POINT IN TIME.

Are you the owner of the doggie day care? Did you require that the dog's owner fill out a thorough history of the dog's health, food, activities, allegies, etc. BEFORE the dog was dropped off at your establishment? If the "daycare" has explained their routine to the "parent" and the "parent's" response is to require that the dog be fed something specific at a specific time during the day, then lecturing them about how YOU know what is best for their dog (and they don't) is just being condescending.

Every dog is different. Not every dog fits into YOUR notion of what YOU think is best for them. This is not a case of being a bad "doggie parent', but simply a difference of opinion. No dog's health is at immediate risk here! The dog is not being put into a dangerous situation that could be life threatening!

Seriously, if you someone started to lecture me on what I should & shouldn't be doing with my dog when I was going to patronize their business, I would take my business elsewhere.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Jesus, you didn't have to go get huffy puffy about it. Since you're going to start being rude, I'm ending this conversation with you.

Just do 1 thing for me, go feed your dog a nice meal and then take him on a run directly after he eats. Come back and tell me the affects


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

SuperPug said:


> Jesus, you didn't have to go get huffy puffy about it. Since you're going to start being rude, I'm ending this conversation with you.
> 
> Just do 1 thing for me, go feed your dog a nice meal and then take him on a run directly after he eats. Come back and tell me the affects


Ok, here's the scenario:

Ms. Jones drops off Dawgie at the Daycare. She says "Dawgie gets a meal between 12:00 - 12:30 pm & it is Brand X food. Here it is". Do you adapt Dawgie's activity schedule so that Dawgie is not exercised for say, 1/2 hr before & 1/2 hr after lunch? Or do you stand and argue with Ms. Jones that giving her dog food during the day is a bad idea?

Please, stop thinking in absolutes and be reasonable.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's what I'm trying to say. At the daycare I work for, we pull the dog from the play area, it eats then goes back to play. Depending on the dog this can take anywhere from 2mins to 10mins.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

The daycares I've ever seen don't allow any "down time" before or after their meals. Which is exactly what I was trying to tell you. If you actually READ and COMPREHENDED my post you'd see that.

There's simply too many dogs going in and out the center to really allow for any downtime.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> Again, I would like to reiterate that if it is normal for the dog to be fed something during that time period, your are being derelict in your duties if you refuse to give it what the owner wants, simply because you don't agree with what they are doing. You say it yourself with "if they work during the day and the dog does not go to daycare, how does said dog get their midday meal"? You simply don't have enough information to be making any sort of comment about what/how much the dog eats or what their activity level is during the day.
> 
> As for "the "your dog could potentionally die" comment... way out of line. If someone who was taking care of my dog said that to me, I'd not only stop using their service but make sure that their boss found out WHY.


So, if it is normal for a dog to be kicked in the stomach for jumping on people, should daycare employees be doing that at the owner's request? Would not kicking the dog be derelict in their duties since that is what the owner wants? I don't think so. Just because a dog eats a midday meal at home (i.e. not being active) does not mean it is safe to do so in a daycare situation. It doesn't matter what the dog's regular routine is. The dog will not be hurt by missing a single midday meal. Giving that same meal, however, is a health risk. You seem to be the one "missing the point". Feeding a dog a meal and then letting it be active is _absolutely_ putting the dog in a dangerous situation! It's not about being condescending or holier than thou, it's the plain darn facts. 

I used to work at a boarding kennel that did daycare. We would not feed a midday meal, period. It is far too dangerous. If someone asked us to, we would refuse, and explain that it was a serious bloat risk, and yes we would explain that bloat is often fatal. If they didn't like it, they could board their dog somewhere else that didn't care if the dog bloated. We refused to put the dogs we cared for at unnecessary risk.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Savage Destiny said:


> So, if it is normal for a dog to be kicked in the stomach for jumping on people, should daycare employees be doing that at the owner's request? Would not kicking the dog be derelict in their duties since that is what the owner wants?


I can't think of a more illogical comparison. Rates right up there with "if all your friends jumped off a cliff into a shallow lake, would you do that too?"



> I don't think so. Just because a dog eats a midday meal at home (i.e. not being active) does not mean it is safe to do so in a daycare situation. It doesn't matter what the dog's regular routine is. The dog will not be hurt by missing a single midday meal. Giving that same meal, however, is a health risk. You seem to be the one "missing the point". Feeding a dog a meal and then letting it be active is _absolutely_ putting the dog in a dangerous situation! It's not about being condescending or holier than thou, it's the plain darn facts.
> 
> I used to work at a boarding kennel that did daycare. We would not feed a midday meal, period. It is far too dangerous. If someone asked us to, we would refuse, and explain that it was a serious bloat risk, and yes we would explain that bloat is often fatal. If they didn't like it, they could board their dog somewhere else that didn't care if the dog bloated. We refused to put the dogs we cared for at unnecessary risk.


You conveniently leave out the part where the daycare actually asks the owner what the dog's normal activity level is and whether or not they want the dog to be engaged in any activity during that time. In addition, there is no mention as to the actual intensity of the dog's activity. Is it running a rally course or doing a field trial? Or is it simply doggie socialization?

By your logic a dog should be put into a crate and not allowed to move at all after having ingested any food for fear of incurring bloat. And heaven forbid they should go out for a walk after dinner!

Not every dog is a candidate for bloat, nor is every meal a potential death sentence. Stop being such an alarmist.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, my pups are unlikely to ever go to daycare, but with my boy, Blaise, I probably would send food simply because he's hypoglicemic (can't seem to spell) which means he needs to consume enough food to balance against his activity level. That being said, I have always free fed, and most likely always will, which pretty much guarantees that at one time or another, my dogs have rowdied up after eating. Hades, my pups grab mouthfuls then run off to play. I'm not saying bloat isn't possible but it's something that an owner must determine what cautions to take.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

FYI: a dog doesn't go to doggie daycare to be alone and to take a nap. That's what your house is for. I believe you're asking a "doggie daycare" to take SPECIAL care of your animal. They have too many dogs going in and out to be able to do that.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

If a daycare is too busy to be able to provide the care I want my pup to receive then it's one I won't be using. For me, daycare implies that they are in the business of providing care to the pup that the owner wishes to be able to provide but can't for whatever reason. If the daycare told me that it wouldn't be able/willing to provide the care I'm looking for then it would lose my business. On the other hand, if the business agreed to provide the care and then didn't do so that is a whole 'nother kettle of fish. I'm lucky to have family to provide pet sitting services, so not something I need to worry too much about.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Celt said:


> Well, my pups are unlikely to ever go to daycare, but with my boy, Blaise, I probably would send food simply because he's hypoglicemic (can't seem to spell) which means he needs to consume enough food to balance against his activity level. That being said, I have always free fed, and most likely always will, which pretty much guarantees that at one time or another, my dogs have rowdied up after eating. Hades, my pups grab mouthfuls then run off to play. I'm not saying bloat isn't possible but it's something that an owner must determine what cautions to take.


I think that is one of the exceptions. Your dog has a medical reason to eat. Plus IG's are not a breed most often associated with bloat...


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

If its medical, they HAVE to make arrangements.

To me, daycare is where dogs go to play and be watched over. Much like a dog park, but they're not being watched over by their owners.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> I can't think of a more illogical comparison. Rates right up there with "if all your friends jumped off a cliff into a shallow lake, would you do that too?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it really isn't illogical, since both actions are potentially harmful to the dog. Maybe if the dog just sits around and doesn't play they wouldn't be at risk, but why drive somewhere and pay someone to watch your dog sit in a yard? Pet sitters can do that, daycare is normally for active dogs that need energy burned. 

My dogs aren't allowed to play or run around for at _least_ an hour after eating, actually. They stay indoors and digest their food.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

SuperPug said:


> FYI: a dog doesn't go to doggie daycare to be alone and to take a nap. That's what your house is for. I believe you're asking a "doggie daycare" to take SPECIAL care of your animal. They have too many dogs going in and out to be able to do that.


By that description, why would anyone want to leave their dog there? Sounds like too many dogs and not enough attention.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I've worked in the doggy daycare industry for 8 years now, and have owned my own facility for 3. 
My dogs aren't on a set feeding schedule (The idea of any kind of schedule in my house is laughable at best) but I don't really think much of it when people bring their dogs that eat lunch. If that's their dog's schedule then I'm happy to accommodate it. I see it mostly with people with tiny dogs, or young puppies. 
However, we make it quite clear that if they want their dogs to eat a lunch then they will be required to be separated for 30 minutes- 2 hours after eating depending on size/ meal size/ bloat risk. 
For ME personally, I wouldn't want to pay to send my dog to play, and have them NOT playing. I'd prefer to tweak their feeding schedule that day to better utilize their paid-for playtime. That's just me. I also have a few clients whose dogs do BETTER with a mid-day break (we have NO mandatory "nap time" like a lot of facilities do....) and sometimes arrange for those dog's owners to bring a chew/ snack/ toy to give their dog a break halfway through the day. This is more common for our guests who are there 5-6 days a week all day long. 

IMO, a facility that can't cater to the individual needs of their customers is either purely negligent or understaffed/ overbooked. I used to work at a large, popular chain doggy daycare for several years at multiple locations and I'd never even consider taking my dogs to a high volume daycare for many reasons. 



lauren43 said:


> That's what I'm trying to say. At the daycare I work for, we pull the dog from the play area, it eats then goes back to play. Depending on the dog this can take anywhere from 2mins to 10mins.


This doesn't mean that dogs eating lunch is a bad idea, it means that facility isn't doing their part to keep guests safe. Not a place I'd take my dogs. 



SuperPug said:


> The daycares I've ever seen don't allow any "down time" before or after their meals. Which is exactly what I was trying to tell you. If you actually READ and COMPREHENDED my post you'd see that.
> 
> There's simply too many dogs going in and out the center to really allow for any downtime.


The daycares you've seen are clearly more concerned with the bottom line than they are the safety of the dogs in their care. Disappointing. Business is business and money has to be made, obviously, but it costs the business nothing to allow proper breaks for dogs eating lunch. Absolutely nothing. 



SuperPug said:


> FYI: a dog doesn't go to doggie daycare to be alone and to take a nap. That's what your house is for. I believe you're asking a "doggie daycare" to take SPECIAL care of your animal. They have too many dogs going in and out to be able to do that.


Again, too many dogs to care for? This facility needs more staff, or less dogs, or both. People paying for the care of their pets deserve to get PROPER care of their pets. If a daycare's idea of taking care of my animals is throwing them in a yard with a bunch of dogs and not catering to their needs, it's not a place I'd leave my animals. I'm realistic. There's things that can and can't be accommodated in a daycare/ group environment. When people bring treats expecting their dogs to get one every time they potty, I let them know we can't accommodate that. (we don't allow food items in the yards, at all. But something as basic as a lunch, and the downtime that SHOULD go along with it? Come on....


----------

